# just a couple of lily and ruby



## nok1 (Feb 21, 2010)

here is ruby, the cav, she`s 3 and lily the rottie, she`s 11 weeks todays
and ruby in her yoda costume she wears for trick or treat night.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Awww they're both gorgeous!
LOVE the costume! HAHA


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww how cute are they? Poor Ruby doesn't know what she's in for when Lily gets bigger. That picture of Ruby in her yoda costume made me really chuckle - it is brilliant


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, Lily is sooo tiny!! Ruby is defo using the force in that picture!!BOL


----------



## nok1 (Feb 21, 2010)

lol thanks. 
lily seems to grow every day at the minute. 
the costume is my wifes idea. she`s always buying her something and because shes so placid she lets her put them on lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww so cute!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So cute :001_tt1:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

oh wow they are so cute and im loving the costume :001_tt1:


----------



## jojo9 (Mar 6, 2010)

Brilliant pics. I love the costume lol.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Gorgeous dogs and the costume is great....._


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

haha =] love it =] cavvie is adorable, and the rottie looks the same size as ruby atm haha


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha that costume made me laugh bless, great pictures, lovely dogs,......


----------

